# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  StarCraft 2: Legacy of the Void - Lurker trở lại

## hungcnx1989

Cách đây không lâu, Blizzard đã tung ra trailer giới thiệu mới dành cho *StarCraft 2: Legacy of the Void* - phần cuối trong trilogy game chiến thuật khoa học viễn tưởng hứa hẹn sẽ mang lại kết thúc thỏa mãn cho các fan của dòng StarCraft.
StarCraft II Legacy of the Void Oblivion.


Về phần chơi đơn, bên cạnh nhân vật chính là Zeratul, Star Craft 2: Legacy of the Void sẽ đi sâu khai thác hơn vào những nhân vật như Rohana, Kerrigan, and Jim Raynor.


Tuy nhiên, multi mới là điểm game tập trung vào với nhiều thay đổi mới xuất hiện, bao gồm chế độ co-op Allied Commanders và chế độ Archon – trong đó 2 người chơi sẽ điều khiển một căn cứ để chống lại 2 địch thủ. Mỗi chủng tộc, bên cạnh các đơn vị cũ được tinh chỉnh lại cũng sẽ có thêm nhiều đơn vị mới. Terran sẽ có thêm Herc - chủng bộ binh trâu máu giáp nhẹ (tuy nhiên không thể diệt địch bay trên không). Cyclone có khả năng vừa đi vừa bắn - hoàn hảo tiêu diệt những tên địch to và chậm.
Legacy of the Void - Multiplayer Terran.


Zerg sẽ có thêm Ravager bắn xa hoàn hảo khi chống lại Protoss vì chúng có thể diệt Force Field và loại quân này có thể tấn công trên không. Sau đó là Lurker với tầm đánh xa có thể diệt chòi mà không mất máu (do tầm tấn công xa hơn chòi). Kế đến là Infestor buff sức tấn công.
Legacy of the Void - Multiplayer Zerg.


Protoss giới thiệu đơn vị Disruptor có khả năng trở nên vô hình, bay vào giữa hàng ngũ địch và bùm tấn công các mục tiêu xung quanh nó.
Legacy of the Void - Multiplayer Protoss.


StarCraft 2: Legacy of the Void hiện chưa có ngày ra mắt cụ thể.
*>> StarCraft 2: Legacy of the Void tung trailer mở màn hoành tráng*

----------

